# homemade bumper launcher



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Has anybody tried to build a homemade bumper launcher? similar to a bumper-boy?

I've already built a couple wingers, but I like the idea of being able to run more than one mark before having to reset...


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

BUY
1... 10', 1 1/4" schedule 40 pvc
2... 1 1/4" 90 degree elbows
1... 1 1/4' X 1 1/4" x 1 1/4" X 1 1/4" 4 way
1... 1 1/4" X 1 1/4" X 1 1/4" T

Cut 
2... 1 1/4" X 12" ( legs)
1... 1 1/4" X7" ( tail stock)
1... 1 1/4" X 5" ( body- section that fits in upper T and Lower 4 way
2... 1 1/4" X 4" ( Spacers... placed from 4 way to 90 degree elbow
1... 1 1/4" X 1" ( bushing) over handle of launcher 
1 ...1 1/4" X 7" ( mounting bracket for actuator)


----------



## Chris Krause (Jun 29, 2011)

Attached are a few pictures of mine. Let me know if you have questions...Cost about 250 to build...more than half of what a bumper boy cost.
View attachment 6656


View attachment 6657


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's one on you tube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=einY6g53jqk


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Retriever trainer launchers have been around forever. The problem for me was always the electronics. Thirty years ago I thought of mounting two on a platform, just could never figure out the remotes. To say I was happy when BB introduced there's is an understatement.


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

John Lash said:


> Retriever trainer launchers have been around forever. The problem for me was always the electronics. Thirty years ago I thought of mounting two on a platform, just could never figure out the remotes. To say I was happy when BB introduced there's is an understatement.


My late father built two 4-shooters in the early 70's that we used for years. He designed communication satellites and tracking stations for NASA so if he could control a satellite in space why not throw a bumper in a field. An additional bi-product of the space program.
The remotes were model airplane remotes. The receiver batteries of the era were large (about 6"x4"x2"). Each unit weighed about 15lbs.
I still have the units but like John like my Bumper Boys.

Tim

PS I also had an electric bumper for hard mouth dogs.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=50862&highlight=Homemade+launcher

Here is another thread. I made some also. Some pictures are in the thread above.

Steve


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I would be willing to buy one of these two shooters if someone wants to make one for me or sell one.


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

some of you guys are pretty creative, and not to take away from the designs, But so far it seems like the launchers are "holders" for hand held launchers. Has anybody built one from scratch?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Newf said:


> some of you guys are pretty creative, and not to take away from the designs, But so far it seems like the launchers are "holders" for hand held launchers. Has anybody built one from scratch?


The handheld launchers are inexpensive enough and the design tested for safety that it does not make sense to try to make them. The blanks have so much power that someone could get hurt if it came apart. That said, it would be pretty easy to make one if you have a metal lathe and some skills. 

I have thought about making a spring loaded bumper catapult to throw multiple standard bumpers. Weight and safety are concerns, however.


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

You guys are my people!!  has anyone Tried using wireless firework firing systems for electronics?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

No fireworks remotes, but I got pretty serious one time and started to order stuff. I called a radio control company and gave a little overview of what I wanted to do. They got pretty serious and said "that frequency, or band" some words to that effect, was reserved for planes and that I shouldn't be using it...

They said I could probably use a remote controlled car or boat signal. I'm sure they were right and I do train in a few places near radio controlled "airports." I'm sure no one would want me messing with their planes...


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

John Lash said:


> No fireworks remotes, but I got pretty serious one time and started to order stuff. I called a radio control company and gave a little overview of what I wanted to do. They got pretty serious and said "that frequency, or band" some words to that effect, was reserved for planes and that I shouldn't be using it...
> 
> They said I could probably use a remote controlled car or boat signal. I'm sure they were right and I do train in a few places near radio controlled "airports." I'm sure no one would want me messing with their planes...


I wouldn't think the transmitter control of a remote launcher would be on long enough to affect model airplanes to any great extent. What I'd be afraid of is their airplane signals setting off the launchers. :-x

In '95 when I got my first Lucyana's, they were controlled by a model car or truck transmitter. Worked fine if a little big and clumsy compared to the TT Pro Controls.


----------



## woodduck31 (Jun 24, 2009)

43x said:


> BUY
> 1... 10', 1 1/4" schedule 40 pvc
> 2... 1 1/4" 90 degree elbows
> 1... 1 1/4' X 1 1/4" x 1 1/4" X 1 1/4" 4 way
> ...



I have two built just like these, and have ran over 100 rounds with them. Great, light weight tool to have. Haft the price. Here is a link of mine showing how the firing pin works....


http://youtu.be/xFLabbqIERs


----------



## Bring'em Back (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi

If I use a POWER DOOR LOCK ACTUATOR MOTOR 12-V will my Tri-tronics pro control release it.


----------



## logy (Oct 27, 2010)

Bring'em Back said:


> Hi
> 
> If I use a POWER DOOR LOCK ACTUATOR MOTOR 12-V will my Tri-tronics pro control release it.


I would also like to know that too!


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

For $4.00 give it a try. If not go to tower hobbies, do a search on 3003. This is a servo that cost $10. You'll need to take apart (careful don't mess up the gears) heat the motor connections on the board and take board off. Spacer new worded to motor connections. Double check, I think FT is reverse polarity


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

%$#& auto correct! That should have said solder new wires to motor connections. Check I think TT is reverse polarity


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

im thinking that instead of building a launcher in the traditional method using powder as the propellant, there should be a way to build one using rubber tubing....im tossing around a few ideas right now. see how it goes.


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

Newf said:


> im thinking that instead of building a launcher in the traditional method using powder as the propellant, there should be a way to build one using rubber tubing....im tossing around a few ideas right now. see how it goes.


Life insurance paid up?


----------



## logy (Oct 27, 2010)

Bring'em Back said:


> Hi
> 
> If I use a POWER DOOR LOCK ACTUATOR MOTOR 12-V will my Tri-tronics pro control release it.


I contacted TT today and they said it SHOULD power it. The only word of caution they stated was to make sure that there is not rust and that it runs smoothly or else it will drain the batter faster.


----------



## Bring'em Back (Jan 28, 2010)

logy said:


> I contacted TT today and they said it SHOULD power it. The only word of caution they stated was to make sure that there is not rust and that it runs smoothly or else it will drain the batter faster.


Thank you, I will try it, (hopefully this week end) and post my results. I can get a POWER DOOR LOCK ACTUATOR at a junkyard for $15.00


----------



## logy (Oct 27, 2010)

Bring'em Back said:


> Thank you, I will try it, (hopefully this week end) and post my results. I can get a POWER DOOR LOCK ACTUATOR at a junkyard for $15.00


Here... I found them cheap...http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=330-010 


I have no clue how to wire this up for a TT though. Any tips/advice for that?


----------



## SeniorCoot (Feb 26, 2008)

Had a gun smith make me a launcher barrel for my nine shot NEF 22LR revolver- works great on multiple shots and shoots at least as far as bought launcher- easy carry etc. I use yellow charges


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

logy said:


> Here... I found them cheap...http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=330-010
> 
> 
> I have no clue how to wire this up for a TT though. Any tips/advice for that?


That's a good price and it's cheaper than ebay. I used one similar on my pvc winger.


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

logy said:


> Here... I found them cheap...http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=330-010
> 
> 
> I have no clue how to wire this up for a TT though. Any tips/advice for that?



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UMIH46


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

SeniorCoot said:


> Had a gun smith make me a launcher barrel for my nine shot NEF 22LR revolver- works great on multiple shots and shoots at least as far as bought launcher- easy carry etc. I use yellow charges


It would be interesting in seeing a pic of that if you have one.


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

I have one of those launchers also, I bought mine as a unit 30 years ago. it is 9 shot 22 cal revolver with a stainless launcher barrel. The company I bought it from HAS BEEN LONG GONE for years. Mine still works great. Good for singles and multiples, I have used up to a purple load 7 in my unit, but prefer yellow 4. it makes the dogs get fired up for retrieving and makes them marking machines. the draw back is that it enciurages the dog to look at the launcher instead of looking out in the field for a gun station. when switching to gun stations my dog missed a lot of marks for this reason, you have to have calm throwers. I was thinking of reproducing the launcher end but with all the remote stuff available I dont know if there would be interest in it, what i like about it I can stop in a field a throw 100 yd marks for my dog with very little set up time. i will try to get a picture of it,


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

Have a pic, but dont know how to post it.


----------



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

Duckquilizer said:


> That's a good price and it's cheaper than ebay. I used one similar on my pvc winger.


This is the design I wanna see!! Let's see some homemade wingers too!!


----------



## BobbyLight (Feb 4, 2012)

I know the TT pro control G3 has a left and right output, is it as simple as plugging an actuator into those outputs, or does it still have to go through a circuit in order to get power to the actuator?


----------



## Hotchocolate (Jun 24, 2011)

BobbyLight said:


> I know the TT pro control G3 has a left and right output, is it as simple as plugging an actuator into those outputs, or does it still have to go through a circuit in order to get power to the actuator?


 You need the correct type plug for the TT pro control it will power a actuator as long as your unit works smoothly..Reversing the wires will either pull or push the actuator.Radio shack should have the plugs..


----------



## jecartag (Feb 25, 2011)

Any chance we could see what is in the green box?


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's the version I made. I have since replaced the stands with .125" aluminum plate.


----------



## Tartufa10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I just finished my self made bumper launcher send PM if you would like to see pics


----------



## cflmh (Dec 14, 2012)

Wrath do you have plains to follow that I could build one like what you made along with were to get parts?
Thanks cflmh


----------



## cflmh (Dec 14, 2012)

mngundog do have any good plains or were I can get plains to buile a remote bumper launcher?


----------



## Dan Storts (Apr 19, 2011)

Hopefully the picture attached. Here is a photo of 4 thrower winger which the electronics are just a 2 way radio. However, they are a little pricy. I cannot take credit for the design.

You can piggy back another one and achieve eight birds without the extra electronics.


----------



## hodgster11 (Dec 15, 2012)

That looks pretty cool.


----------



## alexmaresch (Oct 12, 2015)

Dan any chance you could post a pic of the trigger mechanism used for the 4 way thrower.


----------



## alexmaresch (Oct 12, 2015)

RN said:


> Here's the version I made. I have since replaced the stands with .125" aluminum plate.


how did you adapt the RRT to attach it to the bow release


----------

